# Red wing hunter what year



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Wing Red Wing Hunter by Bob Lee, Just bought this bow it is a 58" 54# Serial # RW 15916, Trying to find out what year this was made any help would be appreciated. Please PM or E-MAIL with questions or help. Thanks [email protected]


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Any one have information?


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank You for the information.


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

you should contact boblee archery they could help you.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I sent them a E-Mail 1 1/2 weeks ago & no response. Thanks


----------

